# Arctic Tern



## littleowl (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Jun 11, 2014)

Lovely. That's one to show my grandson when he comes here at the weekend. We went to the RSPB place in Silverdale a couple of weeks back and had a brilliant day birdwatching. Hoping to find another similar place to visit during the summer.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

*The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!*


----------



## littleowl (Jun 11, 2014)

If it is not to far away. 
Pensthorpe Norfolk is an ideal al round place to visit.


----------



## Pam (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful pics again! A little bit too far for us to visit in a day, will be looking for places in either Cumbria or Lancashire.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello Pam.
Has you live so far away. Could I suggest contacting either the RSPBA or the WFWT on Google or similar.
I have been to one near you at Washington a really nice place.


----------



## Pam (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks, yes will have a 'google'.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 12, 2014)

Lovely photography!


----------

